# General > Gardening >  Caithness Contractors

## ranger06

Spring is here and summer is on its way 

Were available for all fencing, shed building, patios, pathways, hard standings, gutter replacing, cleaning and garden clean ups

no job to big or small.


🏠🌞Grass Cutting Season approaching🌞🏠
Available for one of cuts, regular two,three or 4 weekly cuts.
Residential
Industrial
Or
Private
🏠🌞 Covering all of Caithness 🌞🏠
💥💥 OAP'S reduced rates 💥💥
💥 Don't hesitate to get intouch 💥





Find us on Facebook :   Eddy Caithness Contractors

07802685698

or

01955 471230

----------

